# Starting a new tank!!



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

So I have a 40 B tank that im cycling right now. The cycle is almost complete!!!. My filter is a Fluval 406. I have a few plants and a couple rocks. I am waiting for a shipment of a bunch of slate for the tank. Now its time to plan out my fish. I would like some advice and or suggestions. I was thinking African cichlids. What do you guys think?


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is a picture of my setup so far. Im just waiting for some slate and I can finish it.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

What is a 40B tank? Let's start by providing the exact dimension of the tank so proper stocking suggestions can be given.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

40 Gallon Breeder - 36in x 18in x 16in they are about 45 gallons


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a cookie cutter suggestion for the 40-gallon long....http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't really tell if those plants are real or not but if you going Africans they will be dug up very shortly. And you would need a lot more rocks besides just adding slate. 40b are perfect starters but they get outgrown fast if your not interested in upgrading anytime soon I would suggest going dwarf cichlids, they would do better in a planted environment.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed on the more rocks suggestion. Also, is the tank against the wall or is there room in the back? I cannot tell from the picture (looking sideways also hurts my neck). If it is against the wall, I would add some sort of background or paint the back of the tank a dark color so the fish feel safer. Plus, it hides the cords and such.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have no plans or room for that matter to upgrade the tank. Also those are live plants but fish are more important than plants. So all stocked fish cant outgrow the current tank so i would have to say dwarfs would be the way to go... What kinda of cichlids would you recommend?


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is kitty corner and i have plans for a backdrop.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

NJmomie thatnks for the post there is some great info there


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

mcdrichj427 said:


> NJmomie thatnks for the post there is some great info there


You are very welcome. I have my eye on the first Tang mini community for my next tank. Keep us updated on your progress, especially when the fish arrive.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

This was my original stock list.. That i posted on another forum and got no advise
2 cockatoo apisto
2 dwarf panda
3 blue ram
2 agassizii
7 tiger barb


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Your stock list here are not African cichlids at all... I believe they are South American. Is that what you want to have in the 40-breeder? I have only had experience with the cockatoo apisto and the blue ram but they were both in species only tank so I don't know how they will do together. I find the blue rams to be very intolerant of changes in the water conditions.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is a problem, your proposing the pairs of fish that will claim territories, 2 pairs would be good a German blue ram pair and an apisto pair would be good then some cories, a nice keyhole cichlid pair, and a group of rummy nose tetras with some more plants and driftwood.
Stocking would be as follows:
X1 German blue rams
X1 apisto pair
X1 keyhole cichlid pair
X6 rummy nose tetras 
X4 bronze or albino Cory cats


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

mcdrichj427 said:


> This was my original stock list.. That i posted on another forum and got no advise
> 2 cockatoo apisto
> 2 dwarf panda
> 3 blue ram
> ...


Your original stocking are almost all dwarf cichlids, I wouldnt put too many as you have listed though could be fights. 3 rams 2 apistos would be a good stocking with plenty of plants for cover. The tiger barbs are iffy just depends on how aggressive your other fish are barbs are notorious fin nippers, but there are plenty of good dither fish to chose from that will go well with SA dwarf cichlids.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

That was my original but i wanted to see the choices for african cichlids


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Of my limited African cichlid knowledge a few species that word work are tanganyika shell dwellers for sure, as well as saulosi, and Kribensis pair, maybe someone else can add to this.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

So I decided that I would like yellow labs acei and demasoni. What do u think for numbers and is this a good combo?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

With mbuna, in a 36" tank, you generally want a single species, possibly 2 species of dwarf, however dwarf mbuna are often too similar in appearance to stock together.
Acei will grow too large for your tank. Demasoni require large numbers which, as a novice, I'd prefer to house in a 48" tank.
Pseudotropheus saulosi are routinely recommended for mbuna tanks smaller than 48". Due to their dimorphic nature, meaning the males and females have different coloration, they give the appearance of a tank housing more than one species.


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is the rock work... I will be removing gravel and replacing with coral sand


----------



## mcdrichj427 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is the pic https://www.dropbox.com/s/zv3u7e0d7jl55fm/2013-10-07 23.56.07 HDR.jpg


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice looking tank.


----------

